# Corriente saddle owners! Opinions, please!



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, so I'm getting a promotion at work in the next month or so (going from front desk to GM :shock: ). I am FINALLY going to be in a financial place where I can buy a nice saddle for the beastly.

Right now, I have a used Circle A barrel saddle that I absolutely adore. It's comfortable and lightweight (a key when your horse is 17hh :lol: ). However, it's built on a fiberglass tree and there are some other issues with it. It has a 7" gullet and I'm pretty sure FQHB (the website says it is a smaller gullet, but the gullet and bar-spread are bigger/wider than they were on my Action Saddle Co saddle, which was definitely FQHB), which is a wee bit big on Aires at the moment. I think by the time he stops growing, he'll be a perfect fit in FQHB.

I have heard nothing but great things about Corriente saddles. I know several members on here love theirs and I do like the look of them. My dilemma is what style to get. I know a lot of it is personal preference, but I don't have a lot of saddles I can try out and decide what I like.

So, I'd like your opinions on which style is your favorite and why.

About me...
I'm 5'7" with a 32-33" inseam. I'm currently plus-size (250lbs and a size 20W), but am working on losing it. I know that I need a 16-17" seat, even when I'm not overweight. I've ridden in more uncomfortable western saddles than comfortable ones. :lol: I find that I do like a deeper seat as opposed to a flatter seat. My Circle A has a nice deep seat and I love it. I like something that has a stirrup that is closer to directly under my hip than further forward (the lady I bought my Circle A from, who also gave me some lessons in the same saddle, said that the Circle A she sold me rides closer to a dressage saddle than any western saddle she's encountered). I want something nice enough that I can show at my local shows with, but sturdy/rugged/secure enough that I can take it on the trail and not worry.

Aaaaaand...go!


----------



## Malice

I've heard good things about corrientes....but everyone I've had my hands are disappoint me after what I've read on here. I've had 3 correintes I've messed with in the last couple of months, all trophy saddles and roping style and all of them fit absolutely nothing out here. And from what I've heard from other people that have dealt with the ropes they can't find anything that it fits right either. Didn't even fit my double wide made. Didn't ride great either? I don't know if it's just the roping style but I'd definitely get some hands on experience with one first before committing.


----------



## ThunderingHooves

I got lucky and found a used corriente barrel saddle at a used tack store about 20 minutes from me. Got it for $500 and it came with a weaver breast collar and got to take it on a 1 day trial. Over all I have been pretty happy with it. I like that is has a deep seat and holds you in pretty well, which has been nice while training Jinxx. I also like that it fits Jinxx and Angel, with some extra padding, well. Jinxx is pretty bulky, cutting bred, so he needs a wider saddle, but I don't know if he would be quite as wide as a draft cross like Aires. Only thing I dislike is part of the padding in the seat. At the very edge, where the seat meets the leather, they made a straight cut verses tapering the edges down. So at times when you ride it can kinda hurt, but nothing too bad (Hopefully that makes sense. Overall it's been great and I would buy another saddle from them in a heartbeat. 

As for the showing part. If it's for low level showing it doesn't need to be anything fancy. I have a tex tan saddle that has a couple spots of tooling, but is otherwise plain leather and I have shown with it and placed high point.

Here is the saddle I showed in.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My barrel saddle has basket weave and floral tooling and an "ostrich" seat, so it's pretty "flashy." Nothing ridiculous, but it's nice. I seriously love my saddle (paid $150 for it) but the fiberglass tree makes me kind of iffy.

I like the Corrientes because they are built on a wood tree, but won't break the bank. Granted, I'll have a lot more money to "play" with than normal, but I'm cheap at heart. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux

Off topic, Drafty: /QUOTE/ ....(going from front desk to GM :shock: )..../QUOTE/ This is an interesting development and somewhat unexpected I think???


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yes and no. Lol. The entire staff (minus the now-former GM) had a meeting with the owner regarding the GM's erratic behavior, her treatment of employees and guests, and her lying (telling the owner she was working 60+ hours a week when she was maybe working 20). He made the decision to release her pretty much immediately (three days after our meeting). I was surprised that I was tapped for the GM position. It's a trial period right now. I have taken over pretty much all of the GM's responsibilities, just without the title and pay. At the end of next month, if everything is going good, I will officially be given the title and move to salary (which sounds like it will be about double what I make now). From talking with the owner (who lives two hours away), unless something ridiculously goes wrong, I've pretty much got the job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux

Very good news! I'm hoping it will work out well for you.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Thanks! Me too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThunderingHooves

Drafty do you happen to work at a Days Inn?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I do, actually. Why?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThunderingHooves

I think I know the manager your talking about. We ran a concession booth at the Cowpuncher Rodeo this summer and stayed at the Days Inn on I-40 near Williams. We had a few problems with the general manager there.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The one in Williams? Different GM. I'm in Chino, which is about 40 miles south. If you did stay at the one in Chino, I'm sorry if she treated you poorly. She was a major problem for our hotel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThunderingHooves

Huh. So apparently your hotel isn't the only one with a bad gm :lol: The gm at the one we stayed at told one of their employees "We're not here to spoil our customers." Right in front of my brother. Then one night we came back and our door was left open all day from when they went into clean, which they didn't even do.


----------



## SarahStorms

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my corriente saddle! It is the only saddle I could find that would fit my horse. I have the Association (love the rough out). The only thing I would do differently when I have to purchase another one is get a seat smaller... I comfortably ride in a 15" saddle (which I purchased) but with my corriente I feel like I would be better off in a 14".


----------



## jenkat86

I have a ranch cutter by Corriente. I used to ride in a 16" billy cook reining saddle, and then I switched to a 16" roping saddle...the roper seemed really big to me. So when I ordered my Corriente, I ordered a 15.5" seat and it fits me PERFECT. I do a lot of ranch sorting and trail riding and this saddle works great for both. I've found that a hard seat saddle, whether it be rough out or smooth, is a lot more comfortable for long rides.I had a hard time deciding between this saddle and an Association or a wade saddle. But I'm happy with my choice for the style of riding I do. 

BTW- Congrats on the job!


----------



## Fort fireman

I can't speak with any authority on Corriente saddles since I don't have one. I've heard good things about them. As far as the style of saddle, I've had my butt spend time in alot of diffeent styles and have made some observations over the years. I have a roper and a wade personally and the wade is by far the most comfortable saddel I've ever spent time in. My roper has a padded seat but it is the typical flat seat without much of a pocket and isn't really comfortable. 
the pro's to it is it is built like a tank and really hard to break.
the cons- It isn't comfortable for any lenght of time in the saddle, Its heavy.

The pros of the wade. Comfortable, built sturdy, versitile, fits evry horse I've had it on.
cons- heavy

Trail saddle pros. Comfortable, lighter than the working type saddles
Cons- not very versitle. It is what it is.

Barrel saddles. You have one so you know the pluses and minusis to them.

I am partial to the working type saddles. that is just me but they just seem to fit a bigger niche and have more versitility to them. IMHO. 
I like the looks of the association saddles but haven't ever sat in one so I really can't give and opinion on that either. In my experience I do like a hard seat over padded which would seem counter intuitive but they just seem to sit better to me. Well I hope that helps a bit and enough rambling fromme. 

congrats on the new job.


----------



## MiniMom24

Your seat looks very sloped? Is it in person? I borrowed my friends barrel saddle to try out and I felt like the seat wasn't angled enough. It felt like I was in a reiner saddle or something. I like a high back seat and now I'm worried I won't like the seat. They look very high back in the pictures on their website, but my girlfriends wasn't. 



SarahStorms said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE my corriente saddle! It is the only saddle I could find that would fit my horse. I have the Association (love the rough out). The only thing I would do differently when I have to purchase another one is get a seat smaller... I comfortably ride in a 15" saddle (which I purchased) but with my corriente I feel like I would be better off in a 14".


----------



## SarahStorms

MiniMom24 said:


> Your seat looks very sloped? Is it in person? I borrowed my friends barrel saddle to try out and I felt like the seat wasn't angled enough. It felt like I was in a reiner saddle or something. I like a high back seat and now I'm worried I won't like the seat. They look very high back in the pictures on their website, but my girlfriends wasn't.


Here is a better picture... its pretty deep. doesnt feel like a reining saddle.


----------



## anndankev

MiniMom, The pic is of her TexTan

Drafty, Congratulations on your promotion.




PS. I got the pic wrong, but the Congrats is still right on.


----------



## smrobs

Congrats on the promotion!!

You know I love my corrientes :wink:.

Of course, I like a working saddle but the only downfall is that they are very heavy. Mine are 40+ pounds which is a pain when putting it on something that tall LOL. I wouldn't trade my Association for anything though. Deep pocket, leathers hung below my hips, lots of freedom for my legs to move forward and back.

I've only ever really ridden in Associations and roping saddles. Hate roping saddles so much because I've never sat in a comfortable one. Give me a hard seat ranch saddle any day LOL.


----------



## MiniMom24

No, I think SarahStorms is a Corriente, that's what she posted and she even replied with another pic. ???

Unless your PS was for me? 



anndankev said:


> MiniMom, The pic is of her TexTan
> 
> Drafty, Congratulations on your promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I got the pic wrong, but the Congrats is still right on.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Of course, I like a working saddle but the only downfall is that they are very heavy. Mine are 40+ pounds which is a pain when putting it on something that tall LOL. I wouldn't trade my Association for anything though. Deep pocket, leathers hung below my hips, lots of freedom for my legs to move forward and back.
> 
> I've only ever really ridden in Associations and roping saddles. Hate roping saddles so much because I've never sat in a comfortable one. Give me a hard seat ranch saddle any day LOL.


My Circle A might weigh 25lbs. Maybe. Makes it easy to get up on the beast, especially with my crapped out shoulder. 

I think most of the saddles I've ridden in that have been uncomfortable have been trail saddles and ropers. I even hated my friend's Circle Y Park and Trail with a 3" memory foam padded seat. I get quarter-sized bruises on my bum where my seat bones sit. 

I really wish there was somewhere in my area I could go and sit in the different styles of saddles. The two tack shops local to me have all roping, trail and show saddles, with the occasional barrel saddle. I don't think I've seen a Wade or any other style.

I do find myself drawn to wades for some reason. I like the deep seat and that they don't have a ton of skirt. My barrel saddle has a copious amount of skirt, especially off the back of the saddle, and it makes it a bit long for the boy. I really like CSW 404: https://corrientesaddleco.com/WADES.html

And CSA 330 and 333: https://corrientesaddleco.com/ASSOCIATIONS.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawhide

I bought a Corriente RanchCutter that had been used maybe twice . Bought it from hands on experience I had been reading on HF from SMROBS and Family. Rode in it maybe twice more after I bought it. I have a whole heap of saddles . A church brother asked me if I could sell it to him so I did . I found my Corriente to be very well made,comfortable . A very good saddle for the $ . I to have only good things to say about them. If I did not have some of my other saddles in my arsenal I would not have sold it. For anyone looking hard at saddles espeicially on a budget I would give Corriente a hard look providing it fit the horse I was putting it on. Being a TACKAHOLIC I might just buy a Corriente (new) down the line if anything just to look at . :lol: https://corrientesaddleco.com/ BTW Corriente does not just sell saddles but other tack ................ :thumbsup:


----------



## SarahStorms

My Assosiation fits my little mare and she is 14.2 on a good day and has a short back. I believe thes skirt length is 26". Wanting a short skirt was important in choosing a saddle. 

I will comment on the weight though like smobs said, it is 40+ pounds. It isnt bad because I have a pony :lol: But I can see that being a challange with someone who has a taller horse!


----------



## jenkat86

I"m not sure about their barrel saddles, but I know for the majority of the other saddles Corriente makes you can have the skirt made however you want. Square, round, cut-outs. You name it they can pretty much do it. Another good thing about them...if you aren't happy with your saddle once you get it, you can always return it!


----------



## EquineObsessed

I really love my corriente wade. Heavy, but super comfy, fits every horse I've come across. I have ridden in the association a couple, and I liked that as well. If I order another, it will probably be an association with a wade horn- best of both worlds!


----------



## trailhorserider

Congrats on the promotion! 

In deciding rough-out vs. smooth leather and wade vs. association, I would consider the temperment of your horse and whether or not you like bucking rolls. And whether you like a lot of thigh room or to have something to help lock you in place. For instance, my boy Zane is a bit spooky. I picked the rough-out to give me a more secure seat and because I liked the Wade style but wanted more security, I ordered bucking rolls too. 

If I wasn't worried about him spooking, I probably would have chosen all smooth leather and left off the bucking rolls. 

If you don't like bucking rolls but would still like a little extra security, then the swells on the association will be there for you in an emergency. I never felt like I missed the swells on any A-fork saddle until Zane, so if Aires is pretty bomb-proof, you can probably go with whatever style you like the look of better. Wades will give you more leg room.

I ADORE the high cantle on my Corriente Wade.  And like others have said, for whatever reason, I find hard seat saddles more comfortable than any padded seat I've ever ridden in.

I think it puts your legs directly under you pretty good too, at least I feel that way. It definitely doesn't give me a chair seat. But I can't compare it to a dressage saddle because I've never ridden in one.

I weight about 220 and picked a 17" seat and with bucking rolls, it's about perfect. Without bucking rolls, I would probably prefer a 16" seat. Even though they have a high cantle, the seat still feels pretty roomy. 

PS. Thanks DraftyAiresMum for the "bit advice" in my post several days ago. It turned into a fiasco when I ordered from Horse.com, and now I have Zane in a different bit completely, so hopefully I will have time to update that here sometime soon.


----------



## smrobs

It's so funny that a hard seat can be that much more comfortable than a padded seat (though they can pad the seat of a wade or association too :wink, but they are.

So much agony in this, with it's padded seat
Don't mind the icky look of both saddles, I was cleaning them up after a barn fire...


And this is pure heaven


----------



## anndankev

MiniMom, 
yes you are right about the pic, I think in an earlier post there is a pic of a TexTan and I was confused.

Sorry to have confused you, too.

------------------------------------------------------------
Hope one day to ride in an association tree as have heard so many talking about the comfort. 

What is the fit and rider position difference in sitting on an association tree as opposed to a wade ??


----------



## smrobs

I think the 2 are very similar in general seat shape and comfort, it's just that the Wade has no swells.

Though I've never sat in a Wade so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Aires is pretty well bomb-proof. He's only ever "bucked" with me once and it wasn't anything super crazy. He's too lazy to actually buck. :lol: So, I think I'd be okay without the bucking rolls and roughout. 

This is my barrel saddle:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Just for my own comparison, my barrel saddle and the three Corrientes that I'm interested in.



CSW 404


CSA 330


CSA 333


----------



## trailhorserider

smrobs said:


> I think the 2 are very similar in general seat shape and comfort, it's just that the Wade has no swells.
> 
> Though I've never sat in a Wade so I'm not 100% sure.


Just eyeballing it, the seats and cantles in the Corriente Wades and Associations look the same to me. The only really difference I see is the swells.

I just love my Wade! But I wouldn't be afraid to purchase an Association if one came my way because they are nearly the same. There is a gentle scoop to the seat on both of those. Some of those ropers (like the one you posted above Smrobs) have kind of a straight seat, like sitting on a fence rail. 

And the Corriente trail saddle looks like it would be like riding a camel. What on earth happened here? Their Wades and Associations are so nice so what happened to the seat in this one? I guess the camel hump pins you against the cantle? My, um, girl parts would be complaining. :shock:

https://corrientesaddleco.com/TRAIL.html

I don't know why ALL western saddles don't have a seat shape like the ranch saddles. Some saddles, I swear, I don't know who designed them or who is comfortable riding in them but it's certainly not me. :shock:


----------



## trailhorserider

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Just for my own comparison, my barrel saddle and the three Corrientes that I'm interested in.


I don't think you can go wrong with any of those. They are lovely and have a good seat (for me anyway). Once I discovered these type of ranch saddles I can't go back to regular ropers or barrel racers or endurance saddles or anything. 

Now I have an eye for what kind of saddle seats I like. 

PS. The bucking rolls aren't just for bucking, they save my butt all the time on a "spook n' spin." :lol: They've literally kept me from coming out of the saddle I don't know how many times.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

He's too lazy to do the "spook-and-spin" either. :lol: He's done it once, but it was because this witch of a mare kicked him in the face (hit the bit), so he half-reared, spun to the side, and trotted a few steps. Not much phases him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev

Wonder if Corriente makes a Lady Wade ?

I think my choice would be a Wade, roughout with a Cheyenne roll and bucking thing-a-bobs too.

Because of my shape, short and thick in the middle (read pot belly) the smaller the swells the better, I need more room in the front than back.

Roughout for the stickum and love the look.

Cheyenne Roll, because my butt hangs over a buckaroo cantle.

And Bucking Rolls because I think Chief is going to be a single big jump to the side type of spooker HaHa. (smrobs, how do you fix that?)

I'm going to put a picture here of a western show saddle that really helped me become a better rider for comparison of the ground seat.

It had the really nice scoop and shape for the butt, legs were back a bit. the front of the seat did rise some but not as tight as others. It gave me enough security that I could forget about me and just ride the horse.

Was a Circle Y Richard Shrake equitation model. Not a trail or ranch saddle so I don't suppose smrobs or THR have had a reason to sit on one like it.


----------



## smrobs

Lots and lots of miles :wink:.

I don't think that trail saddle is quite as bad as that picture makes it look. Looks like the saddle rack has the front lifted a bit above the back.

Drafty, keep in mind that you don't just have to choose one of those that they have pictured. You can customize what style of rigging you want, where you want it rigged (I suggest 7/8th position instead of full), the type of cantle (Cheyenne roll or pencil roll), the type of horn you want, and any tooling you want or if you don't want any at all.

Huh, just noticed that they started pricing stuff. Cool .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, the more I look at it, the more I am falling in love with that CSW 404 (the Wade). I like where the fenders are hung, I like the slope of the seat and the high cantle, and I just love the overall look of it. I especially like the shorter, rounded skirts. I have big thighs, even when I'm not overweight, so I think the smaller swells would be ideal for me. I tend to find that my thighs hit the swells, regardless of how big the seat is. 

So, now to decide if I want a 16" or a 17". My barrel saddle is a 16" and fits me perfectly. I've sat in flatter-seated saddles that were 17" and they were comfortable. My old Action Saddle Co trail/pleasure saddle was a 16.5" and it was a wee bit on the snug side for my liking. So, with the minimal swells and deeper seat on the Wade, I'm thinking a 16" would probably work well?

It would help if I could read. lol

So, smrobs, if I wanted the rigging attached to the tree instead of in-skirt, I could ask for that? I'm not entirely sure how I feel about in-skirt rigging. Even my cheap barrel saddle has the rigging attached to the tree.


----------



## smrobs

Probably. Plus, if you drop weight and decide you want a little tighter fit, you could add bucking rolls later.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Probably. Plus, if you drop weight and decide you want a little tighter fit, you could add bucking rolls later.


This is me almost 80lbs lighter than I am right now in a 15" saddle. :shock: :lol:



And I lied. My barrel saddle is rigged in the skirt. Hrm. I don't know. I'm sure it's a preference thing, right? Especially since we won't be doing anything more strenuous than maybe trotting the barrel pattern for fun. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider

The Wade doesn't have in-skirt rigging the way your barrel saddle does. The Wade has what I believe is called drop-plate rigging. The rigging is hung from a sturdy piece of leather attached to the tree. So if your rigging ever gets ripped out (which would take quite a wreck) it wouldn't cause you to have to replace your saddle skirts.

I once knew a saddle maker that said he hated in-skirt rigging because if one tore out, then it was probably bad on the other side too, and you had to replace the entire skirts which was labor intensive and expensive. But this drop-plate rigging is separate from the skirt so that should never be a problem.

I like it better than regular full rigging because there is less bulk under my leg. When a regular full rigged saddle, I would always tie the cowboy-knot (or whatever they call it) and with drop-plate rigging you will probably want to use the buckle holes on the latigo. So I use the tongue on the cinch buckle now, and you don't have nearly the bulk under your thigh. So I personally like the rigging style on the Wade. 

So Corriente is actually pricing their stuff on their website now? I will have to go and look. 

PS. Glad to hear Airies is lazy. Zane wants to be lazy, but any little thing can spook him. He's lazy when he's not spooking, lol!


----------



## trailhorserider

By golly, they ARE pricing their stuff. I wonder how long I've been trolling their website and didn't even notice? :lol:

I believe my saddle is the #403. I really dig their wild rose tooling.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Zane needs to come spend some time with Aires. He gets looky, but he isn't spooky at all. Out in the trail with my friend's endurance Arab, her Arab would be prancy and spooky and "Ermahger!! What is THAT?!" Aires was just like "Dude, it's a bird." :lol:

That makes me feel better about the drop-plate rigging, then. I'm not a huge fan of the in-skirt rigging because it just doesn't seem sturdy, but I don't like the bulk under my leg of the regular rigging.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

trailhorserider said:


> By golly, they ARE pricing their stuff. I wonder how long I've been trolling their website and didn't even notice? :lol:
> 
> I believe my saddle is the #403. I really dig their wild rose tooling.


That's part of why I like the 404. Love the tooling and the color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Zane needs to come spend some time with Aires. He gets looky, but he isn't spooky at all. Out in the trail with my friend's endurance Arab, her Arab would be prancy and spooky and "Ermahger!! What is THAT?!" Aires was just like "Dude, it's a bird." :lol:
> 
> That makes me feel better about the drop-plate rigging, then. I'm not a huge fan of the in-skirt rigging because it just doesn't seem sturdy, but I don't like the bulk under my leg of the regular rigging.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I think it's personal preference, but I like it. I think it helps your saddle snug down on your horse too because your girth attaches lower. So I think it gives more stability. 

Smrobs, do you have a rigging preference as far as regular vs. drop-plate vs. in-skirt?

I think Zane gets is nervousness from his mom. If he were raised by a quiet horse, I'm sure he would be laid-back, because he is pretty lazy. But his mom Izzy can be a hyper mess and likes to snort and blow, so I think it rubs off on him. Ironically, I feel very safe on Izzy because she doesn't have the spook-n'-spin Zane does. So even though she gets "hot" she's easy to control. 

But Zane's getting better. He was spooky our last ride but we kept encountering wild turkeys. And the ride before that, we came up over a ridge and encountered a herd of elk, so he has legitimate reasons. I don't think he's ever spooked without something legitimate scaring him. 

Sometimes we will go down the trail startling at jackrabbits. He's learned to startle in place with those and we can laugh about it now. A year ago I would curse those jackrabbits. :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The only real spook Aires has done was when we were riding down a road and there was this house that had something like 13 dogs and they charged the fence behind him out of the bushes on the property. He tucked his butt and trotted forward until we caught up with my friends that we were riding with...and that was it. Lol.

Hmmmm...if the drop-plate does suck it down on the horse, that might be a good thing. Aires has pretty much zero withers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I would never go with an in-skirt rigging because it's just not tough enough for what I do. Plus the added cost to fix if something ever did happen.

I adore the drop plate. As THR said, there's no bulk under your leg but it's just as tough as a regular rigging. As for stability, I've not really noticed a difference between the two, but the drop plate seems to spread the pressure out over more surface area.

I don't think I'll ever go back to a regular rigging.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Drop plate it is, then! 

Does Rafe have decent withers or is he a barrel with legs like Aires is? :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Eh, he's kind of in between LOL. He's got withers, but they are very flat and broad so they don't do much for keeping the saddle in place. Especially in winter when he turns into a freaking hairy hippo.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm so excited now! Already told the BF that I'm ordering the saddle as soon as we can afford it. I think that'll look good on the monster. 

I do like the pencil roll versus the Cheyenne roll, at least for looks on the 404.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahStorms

I asked mine to be rigged at 7/8 like smrobs suggested. He told me that the only way they could do that was with a dropped rig (which I didnt want). He also told me that the saddle would be doubled rigged, which it wasnt... 

that has to be about my only complaint with my saddle.


----------



## jenkat86

Show us pictures when you get it! I have a feeling you will love it! 

This thread has peaked my interest (again) and now I can't stop looking at the wade's. I'm now trying to come up with creative ways to convince my husband that I need another saddle...lol. The struggle is real!


----------



## Fort fireman

I think you will be very happy with the wade. I've nEver met anyone that rode in a wade that said they didn't like them. I've ridden in a bunch of saddles and they are great. The drop plate riggin is awesome as well. Way less bulky than standard riggin and a lot tougher than in skirt. The saddle you picked is really pretty. I have a circle y wade tree that is very similar. Someday I want another wade tree that has the rough out seat. I don't really need it I just want it , well, because. . Wades. Aren't real popular around here and a rough out wade would be really original here.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I had honestly never really seen a Wade until I joined this forum. EVERYTHING around here is roping, trail or barrel saddles, with the occasional equitation or show saddle thrown in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I had honestly never really seen a Wade until I joined this forum. EVERYTHING around here is roping, trail or barrel saddles, with the occasional equitation or show saddle thrown in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting! I have a friend who buys/sells tack and she has gotten several Wades in. Not as common as other types, but the are out there. I am pretty much attracted to any "A-fork" saddle with a high cantle and hard seat. But I like the "fat" horn on the Wades because they are less likely to impale me. I've gotten a couple huge saddle horn bruises on my gut over the years so I think about those things. :lol:

I like A-forks (which wades are) because they give my chubby thighs plenty of room. And I just find them more comfortable than anything else. 

I hope you love yours and find it comfortable like I do mine.


----------

